# Aromatic Cedar



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

A wood question. I have received a large amount of aromatic cedar from a friend who does closets, he tore out a bunch from a job a gave it to me. How will or would this stuff hold up outdoors? Will it "age" like it's non aromatic cousin or should I seal it after I build a structure with it? Thanks. 
Mike Anderson


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Since your wood has probably been kiln dried it will it will not last very long, being raised on a farm where we used some Cedar post and they lasted several years. But when wood goes through a kiln it changes the nature of it, and it will not last nearly as long as if it had not been dried. It is no way near the western cedar as far as staying preserved, Dennis


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

When we build structures, the wood used is invariably cut to very small cross sections. No wood, even cedar, will last long in contact with the ground in such a small cross section. Nonetheless, wood that is properly painted sealed or stained will last a long time in the outdoors provided it is not buried in snow for months at a time or subjected constantly to the scorching desert sun. 

So many folks place great reliance on the natural ability of certain woods to resist rotting. While this may be true to some extent for fenceposts and large timbers, that same resistance is scaled back subtantially with the very small pieces of wood we model with. In other words, use the wood you have, straight grained local woods will more than suffice just as they have sufficed for local carpenters and shipwrights the world over for eons. Paint seal or stain and your kiln dried aromatic cedar will work just fine for above ground structures.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Generally, wood will last if it's not in contact with the ground and has a chance to dry out when it gets wet. Be sure to paint and or seal BOTH sides or it WILL warp when it gets wet. Glue is a different story


----------

